# Depeche Mode Live 2009



## Wismar2006 (3 Juli 2009)

War schon jemand von Euch auf einem Konzert dieses Jahr?

Wie hat es Ecuh geflallen?

Ich war in Hamburg und mus sagen es war das beste was ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## Katzun (3 Juli 2009)

mir gefallen die neueren stücke von denen überhaupt nicht mehr, mag nur die alten aus den 80zigern.


----------

